# Substrate question regarding using sand from saltwater tank



## baoma (Dec 13, 2014)

hi guys,

I have a tank that i previously used for a marine tank and now i'm considering turning it into a planted tank. My question about the substrate is: Can i reuse the sand substrate form the saltwater setup in place of power sand? What makes power sand "special"

These is what i'm working with:
Tank size: 39"x23"x29"
Substrate that I plan on ordering:
3 bags of ada amazonia soil
6 liters of power sand

I plan on using a sump for my filtration instead of a canister filter. Good idea or not? I'm going to use a danner supreme mag drive pump for the return circulation (rated at 920gph) is this adequate flow rate for my tank?

Thanks


----------



## baoma (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry i found the answer by reading another post...


----------

